# Weekly competition 2007-46 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2007)

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' L F' L U' R' B L' B D' B2 L' D2 R B2 L' U L' D' B' D' R2 D B2 D2
*2. *L2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 D' F2 L' D R' D' L F2 R' F L B L' F' R B' R2 D2 F'
*3. *U' L' B2 U2 R' F D R2 F2 U' B R D2 F D R2 U L U2 R F D F' D L'
*4. *B2 L' B' R D' L' F' D F D' R' U B2 R' D' L' B L2 U2 R' U F D2 R' D'
*5. *R' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' R U2 F U' F2 U2 L B2 R2 F L2 F2 D' F' L B2 U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B' D U2 L U L2 D R D' U' L' R2 D L' F L R2 D L' U' L R2 D R'
*2. *B' L2 B' L2 D U' B F2 L B2 F2 U B' L R2 B F R U' B' F D2 F2 L' U'
*3. *B L B F U' L2 B2 F D2 U2 R' D' B' F' D' U2 B' R2 D B F U B2 L R
*4. *B' U' B2 D R' B' F2 L2 D2 U' L U2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 B F2 L2 D U' L B2 F'
*5. *U F2 D2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 R' D' F' D B2 F2 U L R2 B2 F' U L' R' B L B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' F' D2 U' B' R U L' D' U B2 F' D U2 F' D L2 U' B' F2 L B2 L' B' R2
*2. *B2 L2 D L' R' F2 R' B F2 U' L2 R' B L' R' F2 D2 U2 L R U B2 R' B F2
*3. *L' R2 U L B' R U F2 D2 U2 B F' L2 R B2 F' L D U' L' B' F2 D R2 D
*4. *F2 L' B2 L F D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 U' F R' D' U L2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 R
*5. *B' F U L F R' B2 F2 L R' F' D' F2 L D2 R2 F L2 B' R' D F R' B2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B F D' u' L R2 D2 U' B F L2 r R2 D L2 r D R2 B2 F' L' r R2 u2 R B' U B2 f2 F2 L2 U R2 f' F L r2 F' R' D
*2. *f' U F2 D u' U2 L r u r D2 L' r2 F2 u2 B f' F2 D2 u U2 r' R2 D2 u' U2 F2 r' R' D2 L2 B' F2 D' B2 f' F' u2 U B
*3. *L r R2 U2 B f F2 R' B' L2 r' R2 F' r R' u2 U2 R' u L2 U' L r2 R2 u' U2 R' u' f L B2 F' u2 R B2 f F2 r2 R2 F'
*4. *r u' B' f' F D r B' L' r2 R2 U f L' r2 R B' u' R2 D' u B r2 F2 R B2 F' u' U' L' r' R2 D U2 r' u2 r2 f' r R'
*5. *L2 R B' u' L2 B L2 R2 F r' D' B F2 D2 L f2 F' L2 f' F2 L' R U' r' B f2 F D2 L' r2 R2 B f2 F L2 r F2 L2 D2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' f2 D' f F2 D2 u2 U2 b2 d2 U2 B D2 F' R2 B2 b f2 U2 b' r F2 r R d b2 d' B' b' f F U' f D2 U l2 B F D' u B U2 B2 L' F' D d2 u B' b2 U' l2 R' f l r2 b' d u2 b'
*2. *l D' d' u2 R B' L2 r' d u F l2 b2 f' F' L D U b' f l R f' r' R d U L U2 r f L2 l' D' U B' R2 b F2 d l2 B2 b' f2 F2 u2 L' l r' R B2 L' d' u' U2 B L l2 D2 R'
*3. *b f2 l' d L2 d2 l2 d2 B L' b' l' b R2 D2 U' L' l2 r' f l' f2 u' B2 f2 L B' U2 r U' B2 F U2 l' d2 U r' D U b2 D2 l r' B' d' B2 L b2 f2 F D d2 u2 U2 R B l' r u' f'
*4. *b2 R b' F2 L B' b2 L' B2 F2 u U2 f2 d B' f' u2 U b' f' u2 B' D2 f' d2 L' l2 d' u l R' D' L2 l2 r' R2 d r2 F D2 u2 U' f' L2 l' R' D b D' u' B b2 F2 R' f L' r R' d L'
*5. *L' B2 r U' F L' B' F' L' R' B' u F2 D2 d' R U B2 l d' r' B2 F' D' d2 r2 B d2 U r D2 u B' f F' L r' F l2 D2 d L' B2 b F2 d2 U2 L2 U2 F r' B2 f' F' L R2 B' F r2 d2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D' R2 B2 U L' D' F2 D2 B2 R B R U2 B R2 B R' D R2 U' B D' F2 D2
*2. *U2 B2 U' F2 D' F' U' L2 D' F' U' F R2 U2 F L D R F2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B U L' R' F2 L2 R F2 R2 F' L' R' D U B2 L' D' B U L' B' F2 L' R'
*2. *B F2 D' U2 B L' R2 D F' D' R' D L' U R2 U' L' B L' R2 B2 F' L' D B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *u U' L' D u B2 D' L2 R D' u' F' r u2 f2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U r R' f2 R2 B R f2 R2 D2 u' F2 r2 D u U2 f2 F' L' r
*2. *F2 R2 B L' f' U' r' D2 u L2 U' f' U r' B F L2 B L' r2 D r f D2 F2 D2 u2 U2 F' R' U f2 U L r' R B2 r2 D U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 f L2 U' B D' d U' b' u l2 f2 u r d U2 L' l d' U2 F2 U2 L' D2 d' u' U2 b u' R2 B' b' r2 u2 B l2 d R2 U L' F2 D d u2 L2 U' L2 r d2 F d U l D' U' l D' U' L'
*2. *B2 L F U2 B D' d u2 U L l' r' R D l2 R B' U' b' L2 r2 b' f' u b' d2 b2 r' U b2 f2 F d' L b L2 u2 l b2 f' L l2 R2 D' u2 B b2 f F' r' b U f R' f d' L l R B2

*Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) D' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U R2 D2 F' L' B' R' D L D B' U' B2 D2 R D L'
*1. *(3x3x3) D U2 B' F D B' F U' L' F2 L' R2 D L2 B' R D L2 R2 B2 F' L B L' R
*1. *(4x4x4) F' u U2 L u B2 f u r2 B2 L2 D2 u' U2 F' u2 f' u' B f F2 r' R f2 L2 D2 U' r2 R2 F' u L2 U B2 u' F' L r R2 f2
*1. *(5x5x5) l' D B b f' F' d' U2 b2 d' L2 D B' b' f2 F' u R' u U2 R B' b2 f' F U r B' d' u' l D2 d u' b' l' R2 B r2 u U L B2 b2 f2 F' L l' r2 R2 f2 F2 D b2 d' r2 R D' r2 F

*Square-1*
*1. *0,5 / 0,-3 / -3,4 / 6,3 / -1,0 / -5,0 / -4,3 / 0,5 / 6,5 / 6,0 / 0,4 / -3,2 / -2,2 / 4,4 / -4,4 / -1,4
*2. *6,-3 / 6,-3 / -3,0 / -5,5 / 2,4 / -5,2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 2,2 / 5,4 / 6,0 / 2,0 / -3,4 / 2,2 / 0,4
*3. *-2,5 / -3,6 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 5,0 / 6,2 / 0,1 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 2,0 / -5,4 / -4,0 / 6,2 / -4,0 / -4,1 /
*4. *0,3 / 6,0 / 3,3 / -3,3 / 5,4 / -3,3 / -3,0 / -1,4 / 4,2 / -4,0 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 5,0 / -4,0 / 0,4
*5. *0,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -1,3 / 6,4 / -3,3 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 6,0 / -4,0 / 6,0 / -3,0 / -2,0 /

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *a4 c4 F3 f4 b4 E2 a4 b4 e4 f2 a2 e2 a2 f D3 A d3 F e4 f2 a2 d2 e3 a3 b4 f3 a4 f D2 b4 D4 b2 E c2 E2 c b3 c2 F4 d3 f4 b4 d4 B2 F2 b4 f4 a4 e2 f C f a4 e4 d2 e2 f4 C4 B4 c
*2. *a d4 a d4 a4 d4 a2 d F2 e4 f2 b2 e3 f2 D2 F3 E3 e2 C f3 D3 f4 e C A3 C c3 e4 C2 F4 e2 f a3 e2 f2 C2 D3 c3 a3 d f e f3 D3 b3 a4 b3 a3 e f3 D E2 c a2 e3 B A e3 B4 A3
*3. *e2 d3 c E3 b4 D2 C3 e d4 e2 d2 e2 d2 f2 b4 E3 b D4 E2 D A e4 a3 b3 f a3 f D f3 b4 E b3 D e2 a3 c2 b3 a b4 D2 f2 e4 B4 e2 B4 E3 A3 c e2 C4 E e4 B2 a c3 f3 D2 b2 e2 a2
*4. *f2 a3 e2 f3 a3 e3 d2 B3 b2 d2 c4 d a e C4 e2 d2 B4 e2 a4 d4 F4 B C3 e4 C2 F2 A3 F2 A D f3 D4 F b2 d4 F3 A b e4 d3 c F A2 F3 f3 e f3 C2 c3 f e a4 d3 F2 b4 d3 c4 F2 c4
*5. *D2 a4 c f3 b2 f4 b3 e4 d B d4 c e4 a4 d B2 f3 D a3 f3 C3 e4 C4 c f3 e B f b4 f4 e B2 E4 f2 b3 d c3 f a e4 d2 c2 E3 c4 b3 c2 b2 c4 f e4 B3 D2 A4 c b4 c2 f D3 d3 c2
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' b' u' B L' B U' L' U R U' B L R L' U L' B' U
*2. *l b' R B L' U' R' B' L' R U' R' U' B' L' U' R' B' R' U'
*3. *l' r b' u' L R' L B' R B L' U' R' U L U' L' B R' B'
*4. *l u' U' R' U B L' R' L' U' B U' R' B' U' B R U' L' B'
*5. *l' r b' u B' R B' L' U R B L B' L B L R U' B' R'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R' D2 U' L' U L B F L R B2 L R' U2 B' F2 U' R' B L U' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' F D2 L U2 L' R' D U' L2 R D U L R2 F' L2 (45 moves original)
B2 R2 D' L2 R U L2 F' U2 L B' L2 D' L B2 D' F D' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 25, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.73
8.48 (9.57) 9.55 8.17 (7.27)

3x3x3: 23.33
(24.86) 23.83 (22.32) 23.40 22.78

4x4x4: 1:38.45
1:36.81 (1:46.11) 1:37.61 1:40.93 (1:32.34)

5x5x5: 1:59.40
1:53.23 2:02.97 2:02.01 (1:45.40) (2:06.02)

Magic: 1.53
1.76 (2.02) 1.45 (1.39) 1.40

Master Magic: 3.03
2.98 3.29 2.84 (2.71) (3.31)

2x2x2 BLD: 17.90
17.90 DNF

Relay: 4:52.00 (0:07, 0:25, 1:40, 2:20)


Not a very good competition for me this week...

Fewest Moves: 32
Scramble: B2 R2 D' L2 R U L2 F' U2 L B' L2 D' L B2 D' F D'
2x2x3: R D2 R' D L' U2 F' L B' L' x U2 (11)
3rd pair: D' R D R' D' R x2 (6)
4th pair (pairing): F' U2 F (3)
Insert+LL: R' F2* R F' R U' R' F' L' U2 L U2 (12)

I thought that a 17 move start for 2x2x3+3rd pair was great, but I ended up with no edges oriented afterward when trying to continue CFOP solve. I ended up just spending a good 40 minutes just playing around with F2L insertions and I came up with this (probably never going to get this lucky again)!
* done as F F


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 25, 2007)

3x3x3 
1. 37.02
2. 39.30
3. (41.48)
4. (33.83)
5. 41.24

Average: 39.19 
>.<


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 25, 2007)

Alex Seidler

3x3x3
1. 16.53
2. (14.12) [pll skip]
3. (23.43)
4. 19.64
5. 18.00
>>18.06, all over the place. Not bad, why can't I do this with 12 solves?

Magic
1. (1.45)
2. 1.45
3. 1.84
4. 1.45
5. (2.13)
>>1.58

three 1.45s in a 5 solve average was a little odd, no? haha

I obviously didn't have much time, these were the only averages of the competition that I took


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2007)

Erik:
Merry Christmas!
2: 3.86, 3.91, (3.43), (5.05), 4.38=>4.05 started good. 
3: (15.71), 14.46, 13.08, 11.75, (11.41)=>13.10 it got better and better
oh: (32.88), 31.86, (28.81), 31.38, 31.25=>31.50 tried this one with left
4: 57.68, (51.31), (1:12.19), 58.40, 52.72=>56.27 ok
5: 1:41.53, (1:49.63), 1:49.55, 1:47.19, (1:39.28)=>1:46.09 no 5x5 for a week plus new edge pairing method = bad idea
relay: 3:07.25
s1: 38.00, 44.88, (50.53), 50.30, (25.40)=>44.39
m: 1.61, (2.09), 1.78, 1.75, (1.52)=>1.71 since my normal magic is unwired (again) I used my experimental backwards stringed magic 
mm: 3.15, 2.80, (4.40), 3.13, (2.61)=>3.03
mega: 1:19.84, 1:18.77, (1:16.00), (1:26.44), 1:16.53=>1:18.38 minx is lame

--BLD--
2x2a: 39.83
2x2b: 31.19
3x3a: DNF
3x3b: DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

Erik said:


> Erik:
> 5: 1:41.53, (1:49.63), 1:49.55, 1:47.19, (1:39.28)=>1:46.09 no 5x5 for a week plus new edge pairing method = bad idea
> m: 1.61, (2.09), 1.78, 1.75, (1.52)=>1.71 since my normal magic is unwired (again) I used my experimental backwards stringed magic
> mega: 1:19.84, 1:18.77, (1:16.00), (1:26.44), 1:16.53=>1:18.38 minx is lame


A new edge pairing method? I feel so betrayed right now 
You seem to be experimenting a lot Erik, but it doesn't really seem to work. Just restring your Magic, I know you can do it (and so can I, thanks to you)
And Minx is NOT lame, you just need some serious competition.


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2007)

Arnaud, don't worry it's sort of an extention to your method, but it doesn't really work for me 
Oh and I restringed the magic already 

merry christmas


----------



## llamapuzzle (Dec 25, 2007)

If I can lube my cube today and get my times down to a number where they aren't completely laughed at,maybe I'll enter this competition.


----------



## Kristoffer (Dec 25, 2007)

*3x3x3*
average:
22.31
Times:
23.62 21.09 (25.56) (30.24) 22.24

Bad times


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

llamapuzzle said:


> If I can lube my cube today and get my times down to a number where they aren't completely laughed at,maybe I'll enter this competition.


On this forum, times are not laughed at. Just start enjoying the competition this week and improve a little every week


----------



## aznblur (Dec 26, 2007)

2: 9.27, 7.77, (5.38), 9.22, (12.09) --> 8.73
3: (17.98), 20.89, 21.02, (21.48), 18.77 --> 19.93 Same average as last time.
4: (1:18.12), 1:33.52, (1:41.28), 1:20.23, 1:22.94 --> 1:27.86 I hate my eastsheen and rubiks. Lock up so much T_T
5: 2:21.31, 2:28.49, (2:08.62), (2:30.24), 2:23.51 --> 2:22.43 
2+3+4+5: 4:10.94 OMG 5x5 done in 2:04.xx! 4x4 in 1:3x.xx.


----------



## joey (Dec 26, 2007)

*3x3:* (12.37) 15.05 (20.73) 16.64 16.23 *Average:* 15.97
Very happy with this! all non-lucky!

*2x2:* 7.07 7.03 6.64 4.92 4.09 *Average:* 6.19
The last two were lucky.

*2x2 BLD:* 32.49 19.92
Good.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2007)

*2x2* - 7.21
7.34, 7.16, (6.18), 7,14, (9.17)

*3x3* - 14.76
14.61, 14.66, (18.73), 15.01, (13.80)

*3x3 OH* - 25.77
(27.80), 23.87, (21.31), 26.56, 26.88

*4x4* - 1:19.10
1:23.54, 1:25.06, 1:08.69, (1:37.88), (1:07.46) 
yay! the 1:07 had a OLL skip  will post the video at youtube

*5x5* - 3:00.83
(3:50.05), 2:56.70, (2:46.36), 3:12.54, 2:53.25

*3x3 bld* - 1:27.89
1. DNF
2. 1:27.89

*Relay* - 5:24.93
was 5:22, but I had a +2 penalty on the 2x2 ¬¬
5x5 - 3:20
4x4 - 4:5x 
3x3 - 5:10
2x2 - 5:22

*FM*
y R D' L U' F' R' B (7) - 2X2X2 and a pair
L' U' L R' F2 (5) - 2X2X3
y R U2 R2 F2 R2 U R' U F' U' F (11) - finish F2L
r' U' R U' x' R U' R' U x R' U2 r (11) - OLL
y R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 U (10) - PLL

Total - 44

my first try at this (at the week contest)

not that bad, I think


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2: 6.05, 6.13, 6.59, 6.30, 9.55 --> *6.34* good
3: 14.03, 19.03, 15.72, 17.03, 16.53 --> *16.42* needs consistency
O: 32.11, 30.77, 28.96, 37.46, 30.65 --> *31.17*
4: 1:25.25, 1:24.31, 1:23.33, 1:24.61, 1:09.02 --> *1:24.08* horrible w/ a capital H-O-R-R-I-B-L-E
5: 1:59.08, 2:09.91, 2:12.68, 2:09.30, 2:05.68 --> *2:08.29*

Relay: 3:52.65
2+3=27, 4=1:15, 5=2:10

S-1: 1:05.84, 59.11, 45.78, 48.81, 48.11 --> *52.01*
MG: 1.25, 1.33, DNF, 1.16, 1.28 --> *1.28*
Py: 13.86, 9.28, 9.22, 10.34, 8.47 --> *9.61*

---BLD---

2x2x2
DNF, 35.41

3x3x3
1:59.69, 1:54.83


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 27, 2007)

4x4: 66.45 () 61.35 67.68 (53.88) (86.63) 70.31
2x2: 4.95 () (5.87) 5.15 4.49 5.22 (4.11)

I'll live. I'm not in the mood for the other 23852070 events.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 27, 2007)

added 3x3 bld and Fewest Moves to my results


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 28, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2 BLD: 26.17 ; DNF
3x3x3 BLD: 2:38.25 ; 1:38.92

All of these were done using my newly completed 1 syllable word letter pair list for corner memo ;-) I literally finished learning all the pairs tonight, and I can't wait until I've had the chance to practice it for a month or so. I'm also going to expand this method to edges, but first I want some practice with the corner words, as I still have delays in remembering which word goes with which letter pair sometimes.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 12.21, (13.37), 12.18, 13.21, (11.01) = 12.53
3x3x3: (44.28), 32.94, 33.11, 33.41, (30.67) = 33.15
3x3x3 OH: (50.44), 54.30, (1:10.64), 55.47, 1:00.73 = 56.83
4x4x4: 1:58.14 OP, 2:25.07 OP, 1:56.58, (2:28.51 OP), (1:53.51) = 2:06.60
5x5x5: 3:17.20, (3:02.46), (3:38.18), 3:32.24, 3:11.54 = 3:20.33
A lot of inconsistency here. The OH times are my best in a while. I had a couple of my best 4x4x4 times here, and the 5x5x5 best time is my new personal best. I also used these 5 5x5x5 solves as part of an average of 10 that was also my new personal best - 3:27.53.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:10.64, 1:17.60 = 1:10.64
3x3x3 BLD: 2:54.17, 3:08.87 = 2:54.17
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (18:15.71), DNF (19:52.94) = DNF 
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (40:16.13), 41:12.46 = 41:12.46
The two 4x4x4 DNFs in a row were depressing, and I did the 5x5x5 DNF in between them, so I was pretty shaken up about my accuracy after those. After getting a bunch of 4x4x4s in a row a week ago, it was pretty hard to take all these DNFs. But in compensation, getting that second 5x5x5 this morning felt pretty great. I memorized extra-carefully on the second 5x5x5, which is why it was slower than I'd like. The execution on that one was actually pretty fast. Memorization times - 4x4x4: 8:59, 9:50; 5x5x5: 22:10, 23:45.

Relay: 6:36.11

Square-1: 1:51.39, (3:01.11 P), 2:01.83 P, 1:29.13, (1:13.21) = 1:47.45
Magic: (2.60), 3.15, (4.39), 3.14, 3.44 = 3.24
Master Magic: 8.12, 6.73, 9.26, (1:00.16), (6.47) = 8.04
MegaMinx: 3:35.14, 3:23.43, (3:13.52), 3:22.56, (3:47.39) = 3:27.04
Pyraminx: 32.15, 28.44, 28.80, (36.89), (22.07) = 29.80
I'm really happy with my improvement on the square-1 and the megaminx! The best times on both of them here are new personal bests for me. On the master magic, I had a string come loose and put it back and then finished solving it. It was nice to be able to do that.

Fewest moves: 47 moves
2x2x2: F2 R' U B' D F'
2x2x3: U2 B2 R B' R2 B2
3rd pair + cross: F D R' D' F' U' R U'
4th pair: R' U R' U' R' B' R' B
OLL: D' R' F R D R' D' F' D
PLL: R U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2
So disappointing. I've been trying Ryan Heise's linear FMC lately, and I can't believe I'm managing about 50 moves with a linear solve (not being able to take back moves) every week there, but I can only do a few moves better here when I can try it over and over again. What's wrong with me?  I'll just keep at it - someday I'll start to get this. I think I'm hurt most by the fact that (a) I can't ever seem to see a non-CFOP last layer solution (the one exception was my best ever attempt - 36 moves), and (b) I'm pretty rotten at efficiently doing an F2L; I haven't ever tried to optimize it yet (probably also one reason I'm still over 30 seconds on 3x3x3 speedsolve).

Oh, and Chris - good job with your new memorization method on the little cubes! Pretty great times for a new method, I'd say - it looks like it's going to be successful for you!


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and Chris - good job with your new memorization method on the little cubes! Pretty great times for a new method, I'd say - it looks like it's going to be successful for you!


You can use this memo method not only on little cubes but also for big cubes, like the edges of a 4x4, the wings of a 5x5, or the middle edges of a 5x5. It's pretty versatile


----------



## LarsN (Dec 28, 2007)

3x3:
23.90 24.60 (20.85) (28.51) 22.51 => 23.67

One sec from PB, fair enough. First entry at the weekly's. I'll try to find the time to enter more events.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 28, 2007)

2: 4.11, 5.18, (5.20), 4.83, (3.78) --> 4.71 not bad, but should've been better

3: 14.30, 14.52, 14.31, (14.03), (16.68) --> 14.38 sweet
vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8hvcPxv67E

3OH: (37.38), 31.56, (28.21), 33.22, 29.15 --> 31.31 great

4: 1:12.18 P, (1:19.91), 1:06.69, (1:03.30), 1:12.41 P --> 1:10.43 very nice, lucky with the parities

5: (2:42.28), 2:38.52, 2:41.84, 2:38.66, (2:34.58) --> 2:39.67 nice

2BLD: 28.77, 41.61

3BLD: DNF (2:45.21), 2:08.44 Yay! second best ever (off by three edges on the first one)
While I was warming up for this I got my best ever (2:07.83): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExC1UQGPtwA

Relay: 4:36.47 bad
2: 0:04
5: 2:52 bad
4: 1:22 bad
3: 0:18

Fewest Moves: 32 moves
Scramble: B2 R2 D' L2 R U L2 F' U2 L B' L2 D' L B2 D' F D' 
2x2x3: R D2 R' D L B' L' F U2 (9)
F2L: R B2 R B' R' D B2 D' B R' B' R (12)
LL: L' D2 L2 B2 D B D' B L2 D2 L (11)


----------



## Jacco (Dec 28, 2007)

*3x3* (54.61), (31.58), 39.52, 43.68, 52.46 avg: 45.22
Quite slow =(

*3x3 OH* 1:39.06 PB, (3:08.34), (1:31.59) PB, 2:4.43, 2:44.55 avg: 2:08.35

*5x5* 6:07.40 PB, 6:27.84, 6:04.81 PB, (6:39.36), (6:02.56) avg: 6:13.35
Thanks to Arnaud for explaining the 5x5.


----------



## Hiram (Dec 28, 2007)

3x3x3 BLD:
1st: 1:29.96
2nd: 1:14.79

Could have been much better...


----------



## Henrik (Dec 28, 2007)

Henrik
MM: 2.63, 3.03, 2.82, (DNF), (2.61) => 2.84
M: 0.99, 1.01, 0.99, (1.10) (0.98) => 1.00 (my first sub-1 avg because it is 0.996666666..... )


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

3x3, two hands

1. 1:42.24
2. 1:29.70
3. 1:28.72
4. 1:02.71
5. 1:02.79

3x3, OH
1. 4:21.41
2. 3:22.23 (new PB)
3. 4:26.81
4. 4:04.58
5. 5:20.77 (technical difficulty)

this was pretty good for me


----------



## hdskull (Dec 29, 2007)

*Sikan Li*
Really good week. (even after I took one week+ off)

*2x2x2*: 5.84, 6.33, (3.59), (6.59), 6.31=> 6.16
*3x3x3*: 17.41, 17.75, (15.26), 16.72, (19.69) => 17.29
*3x3x3 OH*: (29.97), (24.74), 28.78, 27.25, 26.94 => 27.66
Wow, really good. PB actually.
*4x4x4*: (2:09.33), 2:01.42 P, 1:58.19, 1:56.94, (1:49.36 P) => 1:58.85
*2x2x2 BLD*: 33.55, DNF(57.81) => 33.55
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:51.55, 2:15.53 => 2:15.53


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't really have the time, or want to, to enter all the events again, as well as other online competitions, as well as practice and have a life...but I think this makes me win the 4x4 BLD...

3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:15.13
4x4 BLD: 25:20, DNF

I'm happy I finally solved one...


----------



## tim (Dec 30, 2007)

*4x4x4 bld*
Best: DNF
1.) DNF (13 minutes, horrible dnf, many execution + memory mistakes. maybe i'm a way too tired)
2.) DNF (9:52, great tim, just great...)

*3x3x3 bld*
Best: 3:05.13
1.) DNF (3:10)
2.) 3:05.13

maybe i should quit bld cubing...


----------



## Jonne (Dec 30, 2007)

*3x3x3*

3x3x3: (43,43) (31,98) 35,40 43,39 35,39 avg = 37,92

pretty good average for me.


----------



## hopelessvain (Dec 30, 2007)

3x3x3: (21.61), (16.30), 18.42, 17.95, 20.41 = 18.93

3x3x3 OH: 52.91, (32.30), 55.42, (60.80), 59.02 = 55.78

4x4x4: (1:33.02), 1:35.88, 1:48.67, (1:53.83), 1:38.86 = 1:41.14

3x3x3 BLD: 4:32.73, DNF


----------



## Karthik (Dec 30, 2007)

*Karthik Puthraya

3x3x3:
*18.99, 21.92, (23.56), 22.62, (18.80)
Average: 21.18

*3x3x3 OH:
*(49.75), 40.76, 41.33, 49.41, (37.87)
Average: 43.82

*3x3x3 BLD:*
a.2:52.08
b.2:44.44
Could have been much better.
Anyway nice improvement after a month long vacation.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> I thought that a 17 move start for 2x2x3+3rd pair was great...


17 moves for this is definitely not bad, but it's not great either. I have gotten a 13 move F2l twice!
Also, I ran your solution through Cube Explorer and this is what I got:
Scramble: B2 R2 D' L2 R U L2 F' U2 L B' L2 D' L B2 D' F D'
First part of your solution: R D2 R' D L' U2 F' L B' L' F2 B' R B R' B' R U' B2 U 
and then your final 12 moves turn out to be optimal R' U2 R U' R B' R' U' L' B2 L B2 and that is the only way 12 moves could be reached (next was 14 moves). 


Jacco said:


> 5x5 6:07.40 PB, 6:27.84, 6:04.81 PB, (6:39.36), (6:02.56) avg: 6:13.35
> Thanks to Arnaud for explaining the 5x5.


 Wow, very consistent! I hope you have a lot of fun.


Pedro said:


> *FM*
> y R D' L U' F' R' B (7) - 2X2X2 and a pair
> L' U' L R' F2 (5) - 2X2X3
> y R U2 R2 F2 R2 U R' U F' U' F (11) - finish F2L
> ...


Not bad at all for a first try. I hope you like it enough to try it more often. I examined your solution and found a really easy cancellation (insertion) within 2 minutes:
y R D' L U' F' R' B (7) - 2X2X2 and a pair
L' U' L R' F2 (5) - 2X2X3
y (R2 F' D U' R2 U D' F' R2) R U2 R2 F2 R2 U R' U F' U' F (11) - finish F2L
r' U' R U' x' R U' R' U x R' U2 r (11) - OLL
y U (10) - PLL

My results:
*2x2x2*: 8.77 8.56 8.81 7.56 10.75 = *8.71*
*3x3x3*: 43.59 38.03 30.16 25.90 24.43 = *31.36*
*3x3x3_oh*: 50.15 45.83 57.47 41.86 48.31 = *48.10*
*4x4x4*: 1:36.61 (OP) 1:31.06 (O) 1:37.71 (P) 1:55.06 1:58.55 (P) = *1:43.13*
*5x5x5*: 2:40.86 2:39.91 2:24.52 2:23.55 2:37.09 = *2:33.84*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_bf*: 6:43.40, 6:56.11 = *6:43.40*
*Relay*: *5:28.02* (OP)
*Square-1*: 1:18.68 1:11.78 1:01.90 1:43.59 (P) 1:12.21 = *1:14.22*
*Magic*: 2.34 1.66 4.81 2.22 2.40 = *2.32*
*Master Magic*: 4.93 4.91 4.72 5.25 6.84 = *5.03*
*MegaMinx*: 3:41.81 3:33.91 5:01.72 3:18.59 3:21.94 = *3:32.55*
*PyraMinx*: 18.94 14.97 17.25 12.33 13.11 = *15.11*
*Fewest Moves*: *29*
Solution: *F' R F L2 D' F B2 L U L' U' R B' U2 B' U B R B R' B' R' U' L U R U' L' U2*
Explanation: Do premove U to see what happens after the 2x2x3 block. The pre-move cancels out nicely in the end
F' R F D' F (5) would create a 2x2x2 block, but no good continuation. By adding an L2 move a nice continuation does exist.
F' R F , L2, D' F B2 R (8) would create a 2x2x3 block with an L U L' U' B' U' continuation, but no good continuation from that point. By changing the order slightly a very nice continuation does exist:
F2L minus 1 edge: F' R F L2 D' F B2 L U L' U' R B' U' (14)
Final edge + Last Layer edges: U' B' U B R B R' B' (21)
Corners Last Layer: R' U' L U R U' L' U (29)
Undo Pre-move: U (still 29)
I tried to use insertions for the final 3 corners, but I couldn't find anything in the 10 minutes I had left.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Not bad at all for a first try. I hope you like it enough to try it more often.



well, it wasn't actually my very first try at FM...just my first try here 

but I don't know if I'll ever get good at it...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> 17 moves for this is definitely not bad, but it's not great either. I have gotten a 13 move F2l twice!
> Also, I ran your solution through Cube Explorer and this is what I got:
> Scramble: B2 R2 D' L2 R U L2 F' U2 L B' L2 D' L B2 D' F D'
> First part of your solution: R D2 R' D L' U2 F' L B' L' F2 B' R B R' B' R U' B2 U
> and then your final 12 moves turn out to be optimal R' U2 R U' R B' R' U' L' B2 L B2 and that is the only way 12 moves could be reached (next was 14 moves).



Maybe I should start doing FM more?


----------



## mrCage (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi 

Here is my FMC contribution:

B' D L B' D2 L' F2 U2 F' R D B2 D' U' B U F2 D2 R F' R F R' D R' D F2 R'

Here is the breakdown:

B' D L B' D2 L' F2 U2 F' [2x2x3]
R D B2 D' U' B U [completes "quasi f2l"]
F2 D2 R F' R F R' D R' D F2 R' [restores the rest]

I was running out of time after the quite good start and i didnt have much hope to avoid some insertion ending (which would be long). Happy with this 

-Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2007)

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: 25.00, (41.83), (22.91), 30.36, 36.83 = 30.73
3x3x3: 1:41.73, 1:29.32, 1:39.46, (1:25.27), (1:42.18) = 1:36.84
Magic: 4.05, 4.59, 5.35, (5.54), (3.95) = 4.66
Master Magic: 26.45, 26.39, (21.97), 25.50, DNF = 26.11

Rebecca Hughey:
2x2x2: 42.92, 39.32, 44.94, (29.53), (1:16.61) = 42.39
3x3x3: 1:42.12, (2:20.43), (1:29.23), 1:30.88, 1:51.36 = 1:41.45
Magic: (5.77), 7.04, (2:02.55), 7.70, 15.25 = 10.00

Marie did pretty well this week; Rebecca had some bad luck with her 3x3x3 solves, but she was actually doing better than her times seem to indicate. I was proud of Rebecca for managing to eventually solve the Magic on her own (by flipping) after she got lost with a bad twist.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is my FMC contribution:
> 
> ...


Very nice Per. I have no idea why you decided to make that "quasi f2l" or how you found that "restores the rest" part though.

I was pretty confident that my 29 moves would be enough and you were "mean" enough not to post the amount of moves you used. After I counted 28 the first time I counted 2 more times to make sure 

Now I am really bummed that I cannot find corner-insertions fast. I am pretty sure I could have found at least 1 more move cancellation if I had enough time.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Dec 30, 2007)

2x2x2: (9.41) 6.50 (5.09) 7.78 6.77 = 7.02 I suck at 2x2x2...
3x3x3: 18.53 16.81(+2) (15.88) (19.02) 17.47 = 17.60 This is bad. Yesterday I got a 15.25 average of 12. 
3x3x3 OH: (34.59) (44.84) 35.22 37.38 34.86 = 35.82 Not bad.
4x4x4: (1:39.08)(O,P) (1:12.38) 1:28.72(P) 1:36.34(O) 1:30.66 = 1:31.91 I'm really inconsistent at this.
5x5x5: 2:45.71 2:42.56 (3:00.05) (2:39.56) 2:53.84 = 2:47.37 This is great!
2x2x2 BLD: DNF DNF = DNF I can't seem to get this done...
3x3x3 BLD: 5:13.08 3:20.55 = 3:20.55 The first solve was bad. I forgot to do a set up move before CP then I realized what I did before EP so I had to go back and re-do the corners. The second one was great though. I'm getting better at this.
Relay: 4:53.56 I think it was something like 2x2x2:7.xx 3x3x3:22.xx 4x4x4:1:31.xx 5x5x5:2:56.xx This was good. My first sub-5:00. 
Megaminx: 3:00.43! 3:06.68 3:26.68 (3:00.00)!!! (3:39.05) = 3:11.26 
3 MINUTES EXACTLY!!! That is horrible! The worst part about megaminx is pops during the scramble. I got like 4. Well, the good news is I pre-ordered a Meffert's megaminx. 
Pyraminx: 24.72 25.68 25.27 (23.34) (30.31) = 25.22 I really need a new pyraminx. Mine turns like crap. 
This competition was fun. I think I did pretty well. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## guusrs (Dec 30, 2007)

Speedsolving FMC 2007-46

Fewest moves: 
scramble: B2 R2 D' L2 R U L2 F' U2 L B' L2 D' L B2 D' F D' 
My solve: D' B' U B' L' D U F2 D2 L' D2 L B D B D' B' D R D2 R' R' B' D' B R' B R B' D R D F' B2 (33)
explanation: 
do pre-scramble moves F'B2 to see what's going on: 
2x2x3: D' B' U B' L' D U F2 
F2L: D2 L' D2 L B D B D' B' D R D2 R'
LL: R' B' D' B R' B R B' D R D
undo pseudoness/pre-moves: F' B2

Congratulations Arnaud & Per, You really blew me away this week. 
Arnaud's skeleton case: F' R F L2 D' F B2 L U L' U' R B'.U2 B' U B R B. R' B' U (22)
I would have done: 
at 1st dot: B' D B U' B' D' B U ==> 28
at 2th dot: D' R' U R D R' U' R ==> 28
It took me 15 minutes to find these insertions.
But if I had done a backward search (take steps back instead of starting all over) I would have found the second insetions very quickly
Greetz
Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the congratulations Guus.

The only reason I can keep up with Per and you is because I find better beginnings most of the time. That gives me a lot of opportunity to try many things for F2L that influences the last layer. I don't understand how Per and you can solve the last layer in so few moves. I looked at the cube after Per's "quasi F2L" and your F2L and I would never have found those solutions.

I also tried the two insertions you found, but both give me 3 cycled corners. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jack (Dec 31, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.33, 6.86, (4.63), (7.28), 7.06 = 6.75

3x3x3: (18.59), (16.34), 17.65, 16.34, 16.71 = 16.90

3x3x3 OH: 31.53, 29.58, (25.41), (37.80), 29.43 = 30.18
Did the wrong OLL on 37.80.

Pyraminx: (11.68), (17.77), 11.69, 13.46, 13.00 = 12.72


----------



## Rama (Dec 31, 2007)

Rama Temmink

3x3 OH: 22.47 20.80 21.32 25.01 21.25= 21.68


I also did 5x5, but I lost the times.(Practising the Van Galen method)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

Rama said:


> Rama Temmink
> 
> 3x3 OH: 22.47 20.80 21.32 25.01 21.25= 21.68
> 
> ...


 Were they good times, or were they as "bad" as these times


----------



## Rama (Dec 31, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Rama Temmink
> ...



I am around 2:55.xx avg with your method, I still have to get used to the M/M' moves and looking for the edge pieces is quite diffirent, I don't know if I should look at the L face or the R face first.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 31, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks for the congratulations Guus.
> 
> The only reason I can keep up with Per and you is because I find better beginnings most of the time. That gives me a lot of opportunity to try many things for F2L that influences the last layer. I don't understand how Per and you can solve the last layer in so few moves. I looked at the cube after Per's "quasi F2L" and your F2L and I would never have found those solutions.
> 
> I also tried the two insertions you found, but both give me 3 cycled corners. Am I doing something wrong?



Arnaud,
My usual mistakes, I swapped D and D'. the insertions were:
F' R F L2 D' F B2 L U L' U' R B'.U2 B' U B R B. R' B' U (22)
at 1st dot: B' D' B U' B' D B U ==> 28
at 2th dot: D R' U R D' R' U' R ==> 28
Gus


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jefferson James

3x3x3
Average= 22.81
22.67, (25.09), 24.86, (20.42), 20.89
I haven't practiced Fridrich since im learning VH but these are still better than my VH solves.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2007)

Now they work Guus, thanks


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2008)

The van Galen method doesn't require you to use the M slice. My PB with that method is 2:07 (I think). I use the E slice because I have no idea how to insert edges on the M slice.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> The van Galen method doesn't require you to use the M slice. My PB with that method is 2:07 (I think). *I use the E slice because I have no idea how to insert edges on the M slice.*



sounds familiar


----------



## mrCage (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi 

Well i also had pure f2l start (17) with the same block start but it didn't lead to anything nice...

I believe Guus knows all 10 or better LL algs. I know quite a few ways to search for those short algs (i use a second cube - and make use of symmetries). Insertions finish should almost always beat a direct solution if done well ;-)

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Guus doesn't know all of those 10 or less moves LL algs. He knows many of them, but he hasn't finished learning them.

I would appreciate it if you could explain some of those ways to find those short algs in the how-to topic.

And insertions always beat a direct solution. Let's say you have a 25 move almost-solution that can be finished with an 8 move direct solution. That means that there are 25 moves you can try finishing whatever those last 8 moves would do and you have a chance of shorter algs and cancellations before and after the insertion. If no insertion during those 25 moves work you can alwost insert it after the 25 moves


----------



## mrCage (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm ....

I cannot give away all my secrets ;-)

Here are only a few:

Setup + Y-commutator (R' F R F')
Setup + Z-commutator (R F R' F')
Setup + Sune
f2l-c/e 's rearrangements
etc etc ...

Your *proof* that insertions always beat direct solutions is flawed. A direct solution doesn't always have a part that may be inserted. 

Have fun!!

-Per


----------



## guusrs (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Guus doesn't know all of those 10 or less moves LL algs. He knows many of them, but he hasn't finished learning them.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could explain some of those ways to find those short algs in the how-to topic.
> 
> And insertions always beat a direct solution. Let's say you have a 25 move almost-solution that can be finished with an 8 move direct solution. That means that there are 25 moves you can try finishing whatever those last 8 moves would do and you have a chance of shorter algs and cancellations before and after the insertion. If no insertion during those 25 moves work you can alwost insert it after the 25 moves



Arnaud, Per,

I did know all 10-move algs at WC2007 but since then I forgot some of them.
At my next official FMC competition I will learn them again.

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry for giving the wrong information. I thought you said you _would _learn them before WC2007, but then at Dutch National you told me you knew most of them. I made the wrong conclusion from those two facts. (You certainly remembered the one that would have gotten my beginning a 27 move solution!)


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 1, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
fewest moves

D B' D F L' B2 R B' R' U R2 L' D2 L U L' D2 L D' R D U' B U B R' B' R' B2 L' B R2 B' L B R' B2 U' (38 HTM)

2x2x2: D B' D F L'
pseudo 2x2x3: B2 R B' R' U R2 . U
orient remaining edges: D' R D U' B U
permute remaining edges: B R' B' R' B' : R B2
align the pseudo blocks at the end: U'

This leaves two orientation balanced corner 3-cycles. Now insert [L' D2 L U L' D2 L U'] at the dot to solve 3 corners and cancel 2 moves. Insert {B' L' B R2 B' L B R2} at the colon to solve 3 corners and cancel 2 moves.

I can honestly say I like solving with an edges first strategy. I will keep trying this to see if can improve.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Just in time Chris. I was just going to close all 2007 competition threads


----------

